# Quality Predator / Wildlife Photography - check these guys out!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm not sure if any of you guys have any use for wildlife photography, but I wanted to share with you Mesa Sky Wildlife Photography (http://www.mesaskyphotography.com)

Chad Messa takes some really nice photos and has snapped some awesome shots of predators too. I posted some of his shots up in the site's gallery. See this link: http://www.predatortalk.com/members/mesa-sky-photography.html

Anyway, this is not some paid advertisement for the man. Chad donated his photos so that we could make the PredatorTalk can koozies available to the members here at no cost and I just wanted to return the favor by giving him a mention. We might have paid several hundred dollars for quality photos like this, but Chad did not charge us a penny.

If you all know of anyone who might be able to utilize his services, please pass his info along. I keep begging him to let me be the shooter at the end of his photo sessions, but he hasn't taken me up on it yet.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Those are great photos Chad, and THANK YOU for your time and materials.

By the way-------Looks like you need a bigger lense on your camera in your avatar.LOL.LOL.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

From the quality of Chad's work, I'd say he's an extremely skilled hunter at heart!


----------



## Wildlife Callers (Jan 27, 2011)

Chad is the man in the field when it comes to getting great pics. Looking forward to the next time we get together with him to do more calling and filming!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

WC...Yes I have to agree. I have a few Koozies and really like how they look !. Chad, job well done !

Welcome WC you must know Chad...nice to hear you speak up.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome Wildlife Callers. Where are you in AZ?


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

how do i get one of these coozies?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Have you checked the Predator Talk store ? Check it out !


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

i dont see a store icon any where?


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

nevermind found it lol


----------

